# Riding flat based on pow?



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Had my first pow day ever with 5" at Windham mountain. Best riding day I have ever had. I noticed on green and some of the easier blue runs, I would be riding flat based and just point the board straight down hill. Never felt like I would catch an edge. Is this ok or should I still be on an edge?


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

If you're not touching bottom there is really nothing to "catch an edge" on. In reality you probably were using a little edge and just didn't feel it because it wasn't going 5" deep and hitting bottom, unless you never turn. Generally speaking you will use less edge in pow then you would on the same hill if it was packed.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

That's the whole thing about powder, you don't have to be on an edge (your edges don't really do anything unless you hit hardpack underneath). It's like surfing, you steer with your back foot and use gentle motions to guide the board. Trying to dig in your edge is a big no-no unless your trying to come to a complete stop. It's a weird transition, but you have to let go of that instinctual urge to try and carve and just float. Make sure you transition some weight to your back foot - you will float better and it will make it easier to initiate turns as well.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

nope, in pow you dont use an edge, because there is nothing to dig into. you steer with the base of the board and with more leaning and body movements. When riding pow you want to be sitting back on it so you keep your nose up and have more control and float easier. also the more powder you have the steeper terrain you have to ride. Speed is key. Going fast in pow is very comfortable because there are no edges to catch and not really too much rough bumpy snow to get bucked around on, unless its chopped to hell you just cut through and float over any bumps. like i said as long as the snow isnt really choppy you can point down hill and as long as you have the board control and the crouched stance to absorb the bumps at high speeds you can send it straight down hill with little to no turns. i did that the first day of the year with a foot+ of snow. I went down this steeper blue bowl on the front side of my home mountain, and the only reason i ever added slight turns was to add some style and movement to my line because just going straight down hill was getting boring.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The only thing an edge is good for in pow is hitting rocks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ime...5" aint no pow...whether it be fluff or cream cheese. Thus does not necessitate being in the backseat, you should feel the bottom and you can be on the nose and slash the shit out of 5" with your edges. Btw if ur riding straight down the hill...whether pow or no pow, there are no edges to catch. 

Op, Glad you had fun.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I agree that faster is better in pow.

The biggest mistake I see people make in powder is over turning. People get on a steep slope and feel like they still need to make deep carving turns. They eventually just get stuck and start stumbling around in the deep stuff. It really is a vicious cycle. 

The best thing to do is to just open it up and fly down the hill with more gradual turns. You will be surprised how fast and how steep you can ride in the powder and how easy and fun it is. 

Soon the only problem you will have is figuring out how to see when the snow is flying in your face and how to breath with pow starts getting stuck in your mouth :cheeky4:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> I agree that faster is better in pow.
> 
> The biggest mistake I see people make in powder is over turning. People get on a steep slope and feel like they still need to make deep carving turns. They eventually just get stuck and start stumbling around in the deep stuff. It really is a vicious cycle.
> 
> ...


Yep. The only problem with riding awesome powder is that it makes everything else seem like teh suck in comparison.


----------



## rakaton (Sep 26, 2011)

it seems fun to ride in pow, never ride in it. will try it next time!


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep. The only problem with riding awesome powder is that it makes everything else seem like teh suck in comparison.


So true. I have definitely become a snow snob. I'm heading to Stevens Pass this weekend and bumming that the forecast is only calling for 2-5 new tonight. 

I have to get more into park stuff so I can still enjoy days with little to no new. I spend as much time off-piste as possible but it's hard to enjoy when it's crusty. Boxes and rails still look fun on those days but I suck at those.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Ime...5" aint no pow...whether it be fluff or cream cheese. Thus does not necessitate being in the backseat, you should feel the bottom and you can be on the nose and slash the shit out of 5" with your edges. Btw if ur riding straight down the hill...whether pow or no pow, there are no edges to catch.
> 
> Op, Glad you had fun.


pretty much. real pow starts at at least 9"+ in my opinion. thats the difference between a pow day and just fresh snow


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

You gotta get off green circles on a fresh snow/powder day... The snow slows you down, so gotta hit steeper runs to keep the same speed as you would on a groomer day. Open it up and have fun. Falling doesn't hurt, and there's no ice to slip on.

As others have said, put most of your weight on your back foot. If you've ever wakeboarded, that's more the stance you want in powder. I love powder days cause I go way bigger of jumps than I usually would. Soft landings are great!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Yep. The only problem with riding awesome powder is that it makes everything else seem like teh suck in comparison.



Truth. Then you get PPD (Post Powder Depression). A terrible state to be.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

uhhh what

you definitely use your edges in pow, its just not as drastic of a turn as it is on hardpack


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jeri534 said:


> uhhh what
> 
> you definitely use your edges in pow, its just not as drastic of a turn as it is on hardpack


Ever seen the "edge" of a surfboard? You're using about 3-6 inches of edge in the back maybe.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

jeri534 said:


> uhhh what
> 
> you definitely use your edges in pow, its just not as drastic of a turn as it is on hardpack


i can tell you right now you dont use your edge in real powder. ever watch yourself turn? your edge just sinks into the snow. your turns are against your base.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Once you get used to riding nice powder, its the only way to go. An occasional carving session is fun too but for me its all about the pow. 

And no you can't use your edges in deep pow, just flow and learn to use your weight and the whole surface of the board to kind of push against the powder in a turn.

For me powder is what snowboarding is all about.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

dreampow said:


> For me powder is what snowboarding is all about.


Yeah I had a nice bluebird groomer day at Nakiska yesterday. After 25 days this year I'm starting to get bored of hard carving.  Need to hit another powder dump soon!


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

IdahoFreshies said:


> i can tell you right now you dont use your edge in real powder. ever watch yourself turn? your edge just sinks into the snow. your turns are against your base.


then why does your edge sidecut radius make the biggest difference in how a snowboard turns in powder?

when you're hauling ass on a steep powder run you're still using your edges to initiate a carve through the turn.

if edges didnt matter every snowboard would turn the same on powder


----------

